# شرح مبسط لبرنامج سيرفر Surfer لعمل الكنتور و حساب الكميات



## gpsusama (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء:
كل عام و انتم بخير
تم طرح الموضوع من قبل المنتدى بالرغم من انة لا يحتوى على ملف الشرح. عموما ناسف لهذا الخطا و اليكم الشرح....... و لا تنسونا فى الدعاء
م اسامة سيد


----------



## prince-_bb (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## garary (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس ابن كركوك (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور يامهندس اسامة


----------



## mostafammy (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي صالح شلال (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووور


----------



## surveyor_sayed (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاء الله كل خير


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ياهندسة بصراحة دة مش شرح دى دعاية


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (28 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شهاب المهدى (13 فبراير 2010)

افادك الله وزادك من علمه اخى اسامة السيد


----------



## جرناس عمر (14 فبراير 2010)

*م/ احمد السيد*

عند تحميل الشرح للاسف الملف فارغ ما هو العمل:86:


----------



## جرناس عمر (14 فبراير 2010)

من لديه معلومة عن شرح سرفر 8 ولكم جزيل الشكر و العرفان


----------



## tigar man (15 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م/غيلان (20 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## gpsusama (21 فبراير 2010)

المهندس / ياسر
لو دعاية لا تقراها و تزعج نفسك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

*




*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)




----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## المهندس مروان سمير (3 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## بسيم85 (3 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## waaeel1986 (4 مارس 2010)

ألف شكر أخي الكريم .....


----------



## qwqwqw (6 يوليو 2010)

علشت الايادي ...............


----------



## فيكتور255 (14 أغسطس 2010)

thank


----------



## فيكتور255 (14 أغسطس 2010)

يديك العافية


----------



## م قاسم محمد (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## civil devel (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررر يسلموووووووو


----------



## ramy.survey (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## talan77 (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## محمد عميرة (15 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فهدالادهم (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مشكور


----------



## kanan (22 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## iaviste (24 أغسطس 2010)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (26 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا على ما قدمت لنا


----------



## اوكستين (5 فبراير 2011)

والله عفية غفية عفية بارك الله فيك وفي مسعاك


----------



## abdo.satar (6 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

كيف احصل على ابرنامج نفسه


----------



## nourd77 (7 فبراير 2011)

Merci pour cette explication


----------



## said_khaled (9 فبراير 2011)

:20:جزاكم الله عنا كل خير:20:


----------



## معاذ الحاطي (12 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## م.محمد عمران (15 فبراير 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد عبدالرؤف (20 أبريل 2011)

لو سمحت عايز شرح سيرفر 8


----------



## إبراهيم سلامه (11 يونيو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## noor-noor (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng.zeky (16 يوليو 2011)

*ياهندسة بصراحة دة مش شرح دى دعاية*​


----------



## كبل (13 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاء الله كل خير*​


----------



## كبل (13 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## حكيم المنتدى (14 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور على المجهود و بارك الله في امثالك


----------



## crazy_eng48 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كمال رزق (2 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## كوردستان (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (3 سبتمبر 2011)

احنا كنا عاوزين شرح تفصيلى وجزاك الله خير


----------



## chabane48 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

merci merci 100fois


----------



## طاهر عاشور (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ابوبسملة (1 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## evannadeem (2 مايو 2012)

مشكوووووور عاشت ايدك


----------



## buraida (25 يونيو 2012)

thank uuuuuu


----------



## hodabasha (21 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## ابوالزود (22 أغسطس 2012)

تسلم يا ذهب !! ننتظر جديدك


----------



## m.eid20000 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كريم محي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

ممتازززززززززززززززز


----------



## كريم محي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*بسم الله*

ممتاااااااااااااااازززززززززززز


----------

